# Black Library Reviews by Lord of the Night @ Talk Wargaming



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Decided that since I am putting more reviews out on Talk Wargaming I would post links to them here, hopefully this will get both them and the website itself some more page views. I will update this thread every time that I put out a new review, with a link.

Here are some of the reviews I have posted recently, along with some advance reviews;

_Yarrick: Imperial Creed_ by David Annandale;

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/03/black-library-review-yarrick-imperial.html

_Archaon: Everchosen_ by Rob Sanders;

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/03/black-library-advance-review-archaon.html

_The Kauyon_ by Andy Smillie;

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/03/black-library-review-kauyon-by-andy.html

_Horus Heresy: Vengeful Spirit_ by Graham McNeill;

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/03/black-library-advance-review-horus.html

_Mortarion's Heart_ by L.J Goulding;

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/02/black-library-review-mortarions-heart.html


Check back here for more reviews as they come.


LotN


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> Decided that since I am putting more reviews out on Talk Wargaming I would post links to them here, hopefully this will get both them and the website itself some more page views. I will update this thread every time that I put out a new review, with a link.
> 
> Here are some of the reviews I have posted recently, along with some advance reviews;
> 
> ...


Awesome review for Mortarion's Heart.
I am really interested in listening to that one!


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Fully agreed on all reviews - except for Yarrick: Imperial Creed by David Annandale

This novel is far worse then exceptional and admirable Yarrick: Chains of Golgotha. Writing style is absolutely different. Then i read Imperial Creed i had no emotions at all. The main protagonists doesn't interested me at all - they are cartoonish. Well - the only book that could be worse - Death of Antagonis. 

*So i would give Yarrick: Imperial Creed 2/10*


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

When is Archaon: Everchosen coming out because I looked but couldn't find it on BL's site, Amazon or Bookdepository (where I usually buy from).


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Garrak said:


> When is Archaon: Everchosen coming out because I looked but couldn't find it on BL's site, Amazon or Bookdepository (where I usually buy from).


According to the preview that's on BL, _Archaon: Everchosen_ should be out in April's releases.


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My review for _Apocalypse: Damocles_ featuring novellas from Phil Kelly, Guy Haley, Ben Counter and Josh Reynolds;

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/03/black-library-review-apocalypse.html


LotN


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

Could you tell me if your reviews are spoiler free, I avoid reviews like the plague normally as I have been caught out a few times with spoilers that have ruined the book for me. So now rather than risk a spoiler I just don't read any.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

*Good review, Lord of the Night*- thank you 

*Blood Oath by Phil Kelly* - my thoughts exactly, fully agree on your review. And Aun'Va is a dick. As a player-reader. i personally hate tau - but i really want for future - to see how tau will break the ethereal shackles, and Shadowsun personally kill Aun'Va. :grin: 
Another thought, through - WS in my opinion described badly - they are shown as too overzealous. If Kor'sarro was this holeric all the time - he would be dead by now. Also Raven Guards are shown as usual marines - and not a specialists they are famous for.

*Broken Sword by Guy Haley *- fully agree with your review. 

*Black Leviathan by Ben Counter *- same, fully agree with your review, seems we have same tastes :grin:

*Haven't read the last one - but could you answer a simple question please*


In one way I admit it was what was expected because I knew that the point of the story wasn't going to happen, but the fate of one character was very surprising, especially given how he reached that fate and what it made another character do in response to it 


who was that?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My review for the final _Path of the Dark Eldar_ novel, _Path of the Archon_ by Andy Chambers;

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/03/black-library-review-path-of-archon-by.html


LotN


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Well done Lord - very good review
Thank you mate


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Not a Black Library review but one I wanted to share anyway. My review for the epic and bloody dark fantasy novel _The Iron Wolves_ by Andy Remic;

http://thefoundingfields.com/2014/04/the-iron-wolves-by-andy-remic-review-lord-of-the-night/


LotN


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

To *Lord of the Night*

Very good review. I quite enjoy this book and think that it's definitely deserve a read. The only problem i had with it - writing style


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Again not a BL review but I really want to share these reviews and perhaps get some people to read this series.

My review for the entire _Daughter of Smoke and Bone_ trilogy by Laini Taylor, including the novels _Daughter of Smoke and Bone_, _Days of Blood and Starlight_, and _Dreams of Gods and Monsters_.

_Daughter of Smoke and Bone_;

http://thefoundingfields.com/2014/0...one-by-laini-taylor-review-lord-of-the-night/

_Days of Blood and Starlight_;

http://thefoundingfields.com/2014/0...ght-by-laini-taylor-review-lord-of-the-night/

_Dreams of Gods and Monsters_;

http://thefoundingfields.com/2014/0...ers-by-laini-taylor-review-lord-of-the-night/


LotN


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

What are you highest non-BL recommendations?


----------



## Muhr (Mar 14, 2014)

Lord of the Night said:


> Decided that since I am putting more reviews out on Talk Wargaming I would post links to them here, hopefully this will get both them and the website itself some more page views. I will update this thread every time that I put out a new review, with a link.
> 
> Here are some of the reviews I have posted recently, along with some advance reviews;
> 
> ...


Hats off to you, Mr Lord of the Night, I'm pretty new on here, mainly I come here to read your reviews. I don't always agree with you, though -- Ahriman: Exile and the one written by Ben Counter about Lysander and some weird assassin who has glass jars in her back being two examples (didn't do it for me)-- but more often than not, if you say it's good...it usually is, at least to my mind. 

I stumbled across a review of yours the other day: Vengeful Spirit. How do you manage to get such titles months before they're due out? My mate reckons you're McNeill's brother who swipes his manuscripts when he's not looking, but considering my mate also thinks that Perturabo is a venereal disease that you can get from sitting on wet grass for more than ten minutes, it's perhaps easy to see why no one listens to him.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Muhr (Mar 14, 2014)

Vitarus said:


> What are you highest non-BL recommendations?


Anything by David Gemmell is incredible. I was gutted when he passed. He would've made an amazing BL author. If any of you have never read any of his books give Legend a try. Graham McNeill once said that Gemmell was one of his favourite writers who inspires him. David Gemmell wrote Legend in 1984 after being diagnosed with cancer. He wanted to write a book before he died and Legend was the result. 

Seriously, I can't recommend that book enough. If anyone else has read it, what did you think?


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

Gemmell is good but if you like fantasy and you're willing to trust the author then I recommend The Malazan Book of the Fallen by Steven Erikson. Best series I've ever read.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Vitarus said:


> What are you highest non-BL recommendations?


I would recommend the following non-BL series;

Skulduggery Pleasant by Derek Landy
Daughter of Smoke and Bone by Laini Taylor
The Dresden Files and Codex Alera by Jim Butcher
Cal Leandros by Rob Thurman
The Night Angel and The Lightbringer by Brent Weeks
Low Town by Daniel Polansky
The Gentlemen Bastard Sequence by Scott Lynch
Vampire Hunter D by Hideyuki Kikuchi


LotN


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I quite agree, Garrak. A reading experience beyond description or belief.

I own Legend and the first Vampire Hunter D, but haven't read them yet. Maybe it's time.

Sorry to hijack your thread, my Lord.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Muhr said:


> Hats off to you, Mr Lord of the Night, I'm pretty new on here, mainly I come here to read your reviews. I don't always agree with you, though -- Ahriman: Exile and the one written by Ben Counter about Lysander and some weird assassin who has glass jars in her back being two examples (didn't do it for me)-- but more often than not, if you say it's good...it usually is, at least to my mind.
> 
> I stumbled across a review of yours the other day: Vengeful Spirit. How do you manage to get such titles months before they're due out? My mate reckons you're McNeill's brother who swipes his manuscripts when he's not looking, but considering my mate also thinks that Perturabo is a venereal disease that you can get from sitting on wet grass for more than ten minutes, it's perhaps easy to see why no one listens to him.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Thank you very much, nice to know that people are reading the reviews. I liked _Ahriman: Exile_ a great deal, and I enjoyed _Seventh Retribution_ but I understand why some people would not in the case of the latter.

I had them purchased for me at Black Library Live, a few pre-release titles. I'll actually have one, possibly two, more soon as someone will hopefully be able to purchase _The Damnation of Pythos_ and _The Templar_ (If the latter is there) from the Horus Heresy Weekender.



Vitarus said:


> I own Legend and the first Vampire Hunter D, but haven't read them yet. Maybe it's time.
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread, my Lord.


You should, though I have not read Legend myself.

Not a problem, recommending things is the other point of this thread.


LotN


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I loved Ahriman: Exile.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My review for Guy Haley's _Apocalypse: Valedor_, another fantastic Eldar novel;

http://talkwargaming.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/black-library-review-apocalypse-valedor.html


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My review for the latest Limited Edition Horus Heresy novella, _Ravenlord_ by Gav Thorpe;

http://talkwargaming.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/black-library-limited-edition-review.html


LotN


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Let's... agree to disagree on _Vengeful Spirit._ I found it to be a slightly above-average read. It had enjoyable parts (including two excellent battle scenes, starring the Sons of Horus) and some very well-written characters (Graham did a terrific job with Little Horus Aximand). On the other hand, there was also a good deal of contrived action and several wasted plot hooks. It also suffered from a secondary angle that felt like a forced effort to keep the Knights Errant in the readers' minds. I didn't regret reading _Vengeful Spirit_ by any means, but it's not a memorable book - in my humble opinion.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My advance review for the thirtieth Horus Heresy novel, _The Damnation of Pythos_ by David Annandale;

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/05/black-library-advance-review-horus.html


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My review for John French's Horus Heresy audio-drama _Templar_;

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/06/black-library-review-horus-heresy.html


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My review for Nick Kyme's Horus Heresy audio-drama _Censure_;

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/06/black-library-review-horus-heresy_5.html


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My reviews for the Horus Heresy books seven and eight, _Legion_ and _Battle for the Abyss_:

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/07/black-library-review-horus-heresy.html

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/07/black-library-review-horus-heresy_4.html


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My review for the second Warhammer End Times novel, _The Fall of Altdorf_ by Chris Wraight;

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/11/black-library-review-warhammer-end.html


LotN


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Fantastic review *Lord of Night* - but the problem is the Glottkin campaign book is different from Wraights novel :shok:
Check the fate of Glottkin; Mundvard; Louen and last Franz battle - wtf? It ruins the fething emmersion


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My review for _Khârn: Eater of Worlds_ by Anthony Reynolds;

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/12/black-library-review-kharn-eater-of.html


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My review for _The World Engine_ by Ben Counter;

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/12/black-library-review-world-engine-by.html


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My review for _Deathblade: A Tale of Malus Darkblade_ by C.L Werner;

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2015/01/black-library-review-deathblade-tale-of.html


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My review for _Adeptus Mechanicus: Skitarius (First Edition)_ by Rob Sanders;

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2015/04/black-library-review-adeptus-mechanicus.html


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Reviews for _Deathfire_, _Assassinorum: Execution Force_ and _The Unforgiven_;

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2015/07/black-library-review-horus-heresy.html

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2015/06/black-library-review-assassinorum.html

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2015/06/black-library-advance-review-legacy-of.html


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My review for _Realmgate Wars Volume 1: War Storm_, featuring stories by Nick Kyme, David Guymer and Guy Haley;

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2015/09/black-library-review-realmgate-wars-war.html


LotN


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Do you have a review for Soul Hunter????

Can't find it anywhere!


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Special request to Lord of the Night - could you please explain your criteria then you review a novel? Because i can't comprehend your almost 9 of 10 for the 'Deathfire' 
Let me explain to you why - and i really wonna know - on which basis you reviewed it.

i'm truly sorry, but i'm unable to give any credibility to your review. It is written by a fanboy to get an early book, or I don't know what for, because any sane man can't like that piece of trash, that is called 'Deathfire'. Clusterfuck of the biggest proportion from Nick Kyme yet - and if I thought before, that 'Vulkan Lives' is bad, now i know what it means - the bottom of the abyss.
'Vulkan Lives' and stupid desisions is what rule that book from the start. Actions scenes are bland and wooden; book plot uninspired; all the Odyssey line is horrible as ...k. Especially with 'Yeah we got to Terra' - fuck terra we need to go to Nocturne, let's jump into the hellscape again! Glories! 
Villains are such a clowns that you can't even appreciate them seriously. 
One additional mentioning deserve editors and author himself for a lot of crack being used, then writing and approving the scene on Nocturne with SM burning Life-eater virus with FUCKING FLAMERS! Do you approve that Lord? Really? You think that writing is going accordingly with logic? 
If i ever wasn't agreeing with you - is about that book. THAT THE MOST HORRIBLE HORUS HERESY NOVEL TO DATE. Even Battle for the Abyss is a masterpiece - comparing to that.
Plus the biggest crap of an ending - PRIMARCH IS REBORN FROM THE FIRES OF THE MOUNTAIN AFTER A LEGIONARY WENT TO THE MOUNTAIN AND SACRIFICE HIMSELF! REALLY??????? IF DADDY VULKAN IS A FUCKING PAGAN GOD NOW - WHY ALL THIS CIRCUS?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Anak, if you want a productive reply from LOTN you've gotta give him better stuff to work with. Your post honestly reads like a 15-year old complaining about the newer Sonic games. Not to mention it transforms from a disagreement with LOTN's review to outright slating Kyme's novel.

From what I've heard _Deathfire_ sounds pretty poor, and I admit LOTN has always used a reviewing scale some of us in the community don't agree with, but... c'mon, mate.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I personally found Deathfire pretty enjoyable, I think many have let their bias against Nick Kyme color their judgment.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Anakwanar said:


> One additional mentioning deserve editors and author himself for a lot of crack being used, then writing and approving the scene on Nocturne with SM burning Life-eater virus with FUCKING FLAMERS!


 
To be fair, I believe in Galaxy in Flames it was written that Horus orders the fire bombing of Istvaan III.... to get rid of the life eater virus...

So, maybe it has already been mentioned that fire can break down the virus and clear it away...

Also, just a bit of advice. If you want someone to take you seriously and completely understand what you're saying, try your best to speak clearly. I'm going to be honest, I had trouble reading much of what you wrote...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> I personally found Deathfire pretty enjoyable, I think many have let their bias against Nick Kyme color their judgment.


Exactly.



bobss said:


> From what I've heard _Deathfire_ sounds pretty poor, and I admit LOTN has always used a reviewing scale some of us in the community don't agree with, but... c'mon, mate.


This is my reviewing scale;

1/10 - Abysmal
2/10 - Very Bad
3/10 - Bad
4/10 - Below Average
5/10 - Average
6/10 - Above Average
7/10 - Good
8/10 - Very Good
9/10 - Great
10/10 - Excellent (I firmly believe that 10/10 does not mean perfect and is thus an achievable score. If you don't agree then that is fine, it's a very subject-to-opinion area, but you won't change my mind.)



Anakwanar said:


> But I'm unable to give any credibility to your review.


I don't care. I don't write reviews to get credibility, I write them to share my opinions which are as valid as the next mans. You may not agree with my review, but don't dare claim that my opinion is less valuable than your own.



Anakwanar said:


> It is written by a fanboy to get an early book, or I don't know what for, because any sane man can't like that piece of trash, that is called 'Deathfire'.


No, it most definitely was not. I paid my £25 to get a copy of Deathfire like most everyone else who bought it, but even if it had been a gift it wouldn't affect my opinion of it. Good or bad, my reviews are honest and I would NEVER recommend a book that I didn't enjoy. 



Anakwanar said:


> Actions scenes are bland and wooden


Actually I found the action scenes in Deathfire to have a power to them that most BL fiction lacks for a very simple reason; Bolters. In most BL novels Bolters just read like machine guns to me, guns that fire bullets that shred their enemies through weight of fire. But in Deathfire, they felt like the propelled frag-grenade-bullet launchers that they are meant to be; the descriptions of Astartes having limbs and armor blown off by single shells, being thrown around like rag-dolls as the rounds explode inside them. This and the sheer endurability and strength that the Salamanders show, they felt like immovable objects that could throw a punch, is what made the action scenes work for me. Were they perfect? No, I felt that there could have been more to distinguish the Salamanders, Death Guard and Word Bearers through unique approaches to combat and unit use than there was.



Anakwanar said:


> Book plot uninspired; all the Odyssey line is horrible as ...k. Especially with 'Yeah we got to Terra' - fuck terra we need to go to Nocturne, let's jump into the hellscape again! Glories!


I found the plot rather exciting because we didn't know how it would end. The Heresy is mostly mapped and even books like Calth and Signus follow a plan that we know, but Deathfire is the first novel in quite a while where I truly didn't know where it was going and how it would end; and that was a factor that made it enjoyable. As for the conundrum faced by the Salamanders on their choice of destination, it was a perfectly legitimate problem. Loyalty to Emperor or Primarch? It's a tough question. Should they abandon their gene-father, whom they have a connection with like no other, who gave them self-respect and the strength to stop martyring themselves over every little cause, who showed them the most respect that any Primarch has shown his Legion by admitting that he was humbled by their many sacrifices prior to meeting him. Or should they heed the call to their father's own father, the man who made them and gave them the opportunity to do so much good for humanity, should they place their own planet and father above that of humanity's homeworld and shirk their duty for a personal problem. It was a real issue, and one that I felt Kyme handled very well.



Anakwanar said:


> Villains are such a clowns that you can't even appreciate them seriously.


I found Quor Gallek to be a rather unsettling villain due to his belief that the galaxy needed to be absorbed into Chaos. Even Erebus wants to rule the galaxy, but Gallek wants to destroy. He is a nihilist that wants to see everything burn, literally. Other traitors scream that constantly, but in reality what they want is to topple the empire and make themselves lords over creation. Very few actually want to see creation burn and die, and Gallek is one of those few. He could have used more scenes and I would have liked to see more of his particular brand of evil, and more of what set him apart from the other Word Bearer Dark Apostles, but what was there was good. As for Laestigon, I liked him as well. I could see right away why he had been abandoned by the Death Guard, he was a glory hound and a true dog of war who cared only about making a name for himself (a true irony considering that it wouldn't matter what he did, by 40k very few would even be allowed to remember his name), and that desire for immortality (perhaps the only version of it in 40k that doesn't come with a horrific price attached to it) made him an interesting character, I felt he has come the closest to capturing the "enduring footslogger" image of the Death Guard that most characters in-universe have of them. Like Gallek I think the real flaw is that he wasn't used as much as he should have been, he needed more screen time to turn him into a more well-rounded character. What was there was good, but it could have been built even further on.



Anakwanar said:


> One additional mentioning deserve editors and author himself for a lot of crack being used, then writing and approving the scene on Nocturne with SM burning Life-eater virus with FUCKING FLAMERS! Do you approve that Lord? Really? You think that writing is going accordingly with logic?


Considering that extreme heat is a real method used to cleanse objects of contamination by bacteria and viruses, yes I do think it goes accordingly with logic. Whether it should work or not is another matter, but it has basis in reality. I am unsure exactly how to feel about that scene, on the one-hand I can see how it could in theory work, but whether it should have or not is something I couldn't really make up my mind on. I'll have a re-read of it and see if that helps me make a decision.



Anakwanar said:


> If I ever wasn't agreeing with you - is about that book. THAT THE MOST HORRIBLE HORUS HERESY NOVEL TO DATE. Even Battle for the Abyss is a masterpiece - comparing to that.


Nope, for me the worst Heresy novel so far is either Battle for the Abyss or Legion. My reviews on Talk Wargaming give my opinion of those books succintly.

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/07/black-library-review-horus-heresy.html

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/07/black-library-review-horus-heresy_4.html



Anakwanar said:


> Plus the biggest crap of an ending - PRIMARCH IS REBORN FROM THE FIRES OF THE MOUNTAIN AFTER A LEGIONARY WENT TO THE MOUNTAIN AND SACRIFICE HIMSELF! REALLY??????? IF DADDY VULKAN IS A FUCKING PAGAN GOD NOW - WHY ALL THIS CIRCUS?


Blood sacrifice has been long established as EXTREMELY powerful in 40k. The trade of life for life has incredible significance in the Warp, and the Warp affects reality on a continuous basis. There is a lot of precedent as well; the Eldar Phoenix Lords can only be reborn if an Exarch sacrifices their very existence for them, the Emperor is kept alive by the sacrifice of over a thousand psykers a day, human sacrifice is used to create terrible Daemons for battle by the most Chaos-aligned Traitor Legions, and more. Vulkan's rebirth is made possible by the most powerful sacrifice of all, a willing sacrifice based in faith; Numeon's complete and total faith in Vulkan gives his act far more power than slitting his throat over an altar would, and that power is what allows Vulkan's Perpetual gift to be reignited (which is how I read that scene.)

Also Anakwanar, work on your punctuation. It's atrocious and reads, as Bobss said, like a 15-year old childs.


LotN


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

The Emperor only sacrifices 1k? Man, I thought I heard something like 10k. 

That actually changes the way I think a bit. Thanks for that.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I read deathfire and in all honesty I found it not to be that bad, given a kyme book (same for rebirth). Although I still feel it is below par. 
LOTN, I sometimes feel that your utter passion for the setting lays a pink veil over your books whilst reading (that is a compliment).


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I just try to enjoy the book for the intent and story they convey, and not worrying too much about minor detailmishaps. And taking it for as it is for the overall Heresy narrative. If you are looking for litterary masterpieces in Black Library fiction, you are looking in the wrong place. 

Warhammer Fantasy, 40k and Heresy novels have entertained me plenty over the years. But if you really want to talk about something thats scraping the bottom of the barrel, its most of the Age of Sigmar writtings. Pretty much only Guy haley have managed to do something decently with it so far. Which is why I have no interest in buying any of the recent load of AoS shorts.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

8.5 out of 10 for Deathfire?!?! I just don't even know...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Captain_Loken said:


> The Emperor only sacrifices 1k? Man, I thought I heard something like 10k.
> 
> That actually changes the way I think a bit. Thanks for that.


It might actually be that, i'm not 100% sure. It's definitely in the thousand range though.



piemelke said:


> LOTN, I sometimes feel that your utter passion for the setting lays a pink veil over your books whilst reading (that is a compliment).


Perhaps, but that is the way I like it. I read other reviews sometimes and what I notice a lot is; they focus on the flaws. I don't like to do that. When I read/watch/play something, I want to talk about what makes it great, what I liked about it, what made it worth the time of my life I spent doing it. I don't particularly want to wax lyrical about it's flaws, that isn't to say that I won't talk about them at all, but i'd much rather talk about what makes something shine rather than what drags it down. My reviews reflect that, I want to tell you about the good stuff, not the bad stuff. Because everything has bad stuff in it, and focusing on that is the wrong thing to do in my opinion.

If you read/watch/play something and afterward all you want to do is talk about the flaws, you are taking the wrong kind of experience away from it in my honest opinion.


LotN


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Legion 4.2/10 

>.<


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Sometimes the sheer negativity in this forum can be quite depressive when certain people go on yet another author bashing. 

So I applaud you, LoTN for a more constructive thinking. I believe in positive reinforcement, though I am sorely taxed to say much good about AoS. Hopefully it can improve as the setting matures and the writters have more to work with and expanding beyond mere battlereport stories.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey LotN, I didn't see an answer for this, but did you do a talk war-gaming review for Soul Hunter?

If so, could you spare a link?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Captain_Loken said:


> Hey LotN, I didn't see an answer for this, but did you do a talk war-gaming review for Soul Hunter?
> 
> If so, could you spare a link?


I have not. However I would HEARTILY recommend the Night Lords books to any 40k fan. They are brilliant in my eyes.



Angel of Blood said:


> 8.5 out of 10 for Deathfire?!?! I just don't even know...


8.6 actually.



Malus Darkblade said:


> Legion 4.2/10
> 
> >.<


Yes. Legion is not an Alpha Legion novel, it is an Imperial Army novel with a guest appearance by the Alpha Legion. You want a real Alpha Legion story, read The Serpent Beneath. Now that is a proper and true AL story. I give The Serpent Beneath a 9.5/10 as a story, as a portrayal of the Alpha Legion itself; 11/10.



Brother Lucian said:


> Sometimes the sheer negativity in this forum can be quite depressive when certain people go on yet another author bashing.
> 
> So I applaud you, LoTN for a more constructive thinking. I believe in positive reinforcement, though I am sorely taxed to say much good about AoS. Hopefully it can improve as the setting matures and the writters have more to work with and expanding beyond mere battlereport stories.


Indeed.

Thank you BL. I myself am taxed to say anything positive about the AoS writings, my review for War Storm says all that I have to say on the subject really. I still believe that AoS makes for a great tabletop game, but as a setting for novels I no longer believe it has the ability to produce good novels/etc.


LotN


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

I have to voice my opinion. Soul Hunter was written terribly. Great concept, poor execution. The poor grammar could be blamed on the editor, but either way, it should have been caught. When it's on almost every page, it gets redundant. 

Although, Blood Reaver has proven to be written much better with no lack of concept.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> 8.6 actually.


No one seemed to in the thread, so care to address these points back in that post? The glaring errors in particular...



Angel of Blood said:


> What a truly fucking awful abortion of a novel that was. I 'acquired' it to finally read as a break between real novels and holy shit, I'm about as glad I read it, as I was watching the latest Fantastic Four film. Sometimes you just need to experience how awful something is, but not in a good way like Sharknado. There is not one redeeming feature in the entire novel for me I'm afraid. At least in say, Vulkan Lives (and holy shit, didn't they just abuse the fuck out of that line), I sort of liked Curze torturing Vulkan over and over. That is until it was revealed he's a perpetual, then I kind of lost interest. But god, that was painful to read.
> 
> Other have nailed most of the bad points already, maybe when I regain my motivation for life, I'll come back and list more, but for now...
> 
> ...


As an aside, if we could direct any further discussion on Deathfire to it's relevant thread.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=190098


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey, @Lord of the Night 

Did you happen to do a review of Ahriman: Sorcerer?


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Keep up the good work! I have read your work on Talk Wargaming even before I came here!


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

How does the scale work? Is it entirely reviewer's tilt or is there some arcane scheme behind the point differentials?


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

*Lord of the Night* is doing a lot of amazing reviews, but sometimes aliens abduct him and place imposters in his place. 
That happened then we get the reviews for the 'Fear to Thread' and 'Deathfire', which were positioned by his clone as @amazing [email protected]


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

But then Lord got back from the aliens, shattering his prison - he is doing an amazing job with his reviews :biggrin:


----------

